# Snoring???



## ataylor

Kailey snores really loud and I try not to laugh.


----------



## Ranger

Nope, but he does nose whistle constantly.


----------



## ChiPack

Yes, my golden snores! Luckily she doesn't snore as loud as my husband!


----------



## missmarstar

It's fairly often that I wake up in the middle of the night with a dog snoring in my face..


----------



## GoldenSummer

I don't know if you could call what Tyson does snoring lol But my moms one Shihtzu snores so loudly she has managed to wake me up while in a different room! lol 

I thought it was more so dogs with short snouts that were only suppose to snore?


----------



## Champ

Yes Champ snores


----------



## West

Yes, my pup snores very loudly. Gotta love him when he does it, he's ultra cute.


----------



## pwrstrk02

Yes mine does. I laugh at her when it wakes me up. She is just too cute. Although it gets on my nerves too. It's going to be one of those things that you will dearly miss when they are gone.


----------



## C's Mom

Not always but I get a chuckle out of it when he does.


----------



## Muddypaws

No thank goodness, Daddy does enough snoring for the whole house!!


----------



## firedancer722

I don't know whether to vote yes or no... Charlie doesn't snore on each breath, but every once in a while, he'll make a big snorting sound when he's sleeping. The first time my mom heard it, she thought he farted! LOL I had to reassure her that we would not have to run from the room.


----------



## Adriennelane

I didn't vote. Most of the time, no. However, both have been known to snore when sleeping just so on their backs when they're really tired.


----------



## ataylor

Kailey was sleeping with her head on my lap and she was snoring


----------



## eirepup

Finn rarely snores but its so funny when he does, usually only happens when he sleeps with his face squashed up against something.


----------



## Pudden

not the Pudden. But she whoops like a hyena when she dreams, and she dreams all the time.


----------



## Rob's GRs

My Golden Lyndi, who is at the bridge, use to snore but Hogan and Liam do not.


----------



## Bob Dylan

4 dogs and not one snore, but on the other hand DH can wake up the whole house with his snoring...............


----------



## Roxy_the_Retriever

Too funny that I came across this thread this morning... Last night was the first time I experienced the snoring from little miss Roxy! I woke up - panicked - because I had never heard that noise from her... but low & behold - she was fast asleep. :sleeping: She must have been really tired!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

You bet-my old guy snores the loudest and we often hear our girl talking in her sleep.


----------



## Zazoo

Yes my Zookie is doing it right now.. Sometimes it's really loud.. Can dogs have sleep apnea? Because he snores then stops then a few secs later starts snoring again..


----------

